# NJ Juice and grape pricing



## Tom (Aug 31, 2010)

I have used this place for as long as he's been getting juice

http://www.ginopinto.com/

Link to pricing is on main page


----------



## Lurker (Sep 1, 2010)

Tom said:


> I have used this place for as long as he's been getting juice
> 
> http://www.ginopinto.com/
> 
> Link to pricing is on main page


Tom, I'm going to get one California from Procacci and three from Geno's this year. I've never dealt with Procacci before but a friend always does both. I have avoided Procacci because his are only 5 gal. for the same price. My friend says that Procacci's Ruby Cabernet is excellant, so I'll try one.


----------



## Tom (Sep 1, 2010)

He only takes CASH !


----------



## Lurker (Sep 1, 2010)

Yes, I've been there with my friend who is also a "Tom". He only takes cash but he always has a barrol of his wine, and cheese there for unlimited tasting. Like going to Geno's, going there is an experience. I'll let you know before I go.


----------



## wine08057 (Sep 2, 2010)

*procacci, Pinto*

Both are excellent sources of premium juice!!! 
Hope your wine turned out great this year. Just finished bottling mine. Stacked down the basement to age... ;-)


----------



## Tom (Sep 2, 2010)

wine08057 said:


> Both are excellent sources of premium juice!!!
> Hope your wine turned out great this year. Just finished bottling mine. Stacked down the basement to age... ;-)




Where u from?


----------



## Lurker (Sep 3, 2010)

Tom said:


> Where u from?


08057 is the ZIP for Moorsetown. I guess he's near you Tom. Wine08057 it would be nice if you put your location in your profile. You could be my next door neighbor and I would never know it. I'll be at Proccaci's Tues. or Thurs. next week. I'm gonna try his Ruby Cab.


----------



## wine08057 (Sep 16, 2010)

Lurker said:


> 08057 is the ZIP for Moorsetown. I guess he's near you Tom. Wine08057 it would be nice if you put your location in your profile. You could be my next door neighbor and I would never know it. I'll be at Proccaci's Tues. or Thurs. next week. I'm gonna try his Ruby Cab.




Hi guys... I'm actually in Cinnaminson. Sorry it took so long, I don't visit the site very often but happened to check in at lunch today. Never tried the ruby cab but I'm sure it's good, all the other juice I've tried is! I've made Red Zin (my personal favorite), Syrah, Chardonnay, Pinot Noir, Pinot Grigio, and Sangiovese in the past from both suppliers. All are excellent juices. I find the Procacci Zin to be better than the Pinto Zin but Pinto's prices (and 6 vs 5.3 gal) are a little better. Happy winemaking!!!


----------

